# Дыхательный тренажер Фролова



## Андреeй (11 Окт 2011)

Вот ещё одна панацея от грыж (и, заодно, почти всех других болезней) - дыхательный тренажёр Фролова. Кто-нибудь уже вылечился? Я нашёл этот прибор на кухне на верхней полке, и дышу уже 4-й день. По-моему, минут через десять занятий боль становится не такой назойливой, и этот эффект сохраняется какое-то время. Кроме того, появляется ощущение пульсации крови вдоль позвоночника и в конечностях, что, наверное, полезно. Всё, пошёл дышать ))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Окт 2011)

С таким же успехом можно надувать воздушные шарики.


----------



## Андреeй (11 Окт 2011)

Надувать тренажёр удобнее.


----------



## Андреeй (19 Окт 2011)

Дышу 12 дней, грыжа еще не прошла (как и от других видов лечения, так что это пока ничего не значит).


----------

